# 970 Walking Brakeman car



## Gman307 (Sep 21, 2015)

Picked this one up from ebay. Cheap and the seller said it worked fine, just no handsome Jimmy figurine. Well it didn't work fine. But it was cheap. And thanks to Flyernut, I managed to clean and adjust it so it does work. I had some toy army men lying around (don't ask how or why, LOL) so I used that for now to fill in for Jimmy. Handsome (GI)Joe is what I've been calling him. Here's a pic. Video was 75 Mb, too big to upload.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ain't he purdy!!!


----------



## Gman307 (Sep 21, 2015)

Had to cut out the rifle he was holding.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Gman307 said:


> Picked this one up from ebay. Cheap and the seller said it worked fine, just no handsome Jimmy figurine. Well it didn't work fine. But it was cheap. And thanks to Flyernut, I managed to clean and adjust it so it does work. I had some toy army men lying around (don't ask how or why, LOL) so I used that for now to fill in for Jimmy. Handsome (GI)Joe is what I've been calling him. Here's a pic. Video was 75 Mb, too big to upload.


PortLines has the correct guy for you, as I mentioned in the PM..:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Make sure any tunnel portals are high enough for "Jimmy" to fit, cause I don't think he will duck....


----------



## Gman307 (Sep 21, 2015)

In your opinion, would changing the "hair pad" under the moving stand that Smitty rides on will improve the motion? And I must say it boggles my mind how just a vibrating platform will make Smitty move down a path, TURN AROUND(!!!), back down the path in the opposite direction, TURN AROUND AGAIN(!!!), repeat. Just amazing. I've never thought of something half this brilliant on a good day!!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Gman307 said:


> In your opinion, would changing the "hair pad" under the moving stand that Smitty rides on will improve the motion? And I must say it boggles my mind how just a vibrating platform will make Smitty move down a path, TURN AROUND(!!!), back down the path in the opposite direction, TURN AROUND AGAIN(!!!), repeat. Just amazing. I've never thought of something half this brilliant on a good day!!!!


You could try a new piece buddy. PortLines has it. But if it's working, why change it?? Amazing technology we had back then, and it STILL WORKS!!!Nothing like buying a new computer for $400 bucks, and having it obsolete, or broken, in a matter of months.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Port Lines does have the material, but you would still have to cut it to size and glue to the base. Tom Barker has stated over and over again, the material is a paint pad marketed under the name "Shur-Line" paint pads, supposedly available at hardware stores....and it's the same thing. You could probably buy a pack of those pads for a reasonable cost compared to the one for a $1.00 plus $6.00 shipping and have enough to last several lifetimes.


----------

